# buy a car in Thailand



## Gordo2613 (Jan 13, 2016)

I will be moving soon to Thailand from Australia, my wife is Thai, how do I go about buying a car, is there a permit required. And, what sort of insurance will I need?
thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Buying a car isn't difficult. If your wife has thai citizenship, it may save you money to have it in her name.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Buying the car is easy , getting one at the right price is hard , services on car by Thais are nonexistent, they only fix , when they break down , if spending alot of cash , go for expat car , as they will have service history with main dealer , that you can check , All second hand cars here are well over priced , you will have to go and see lots of them , get your top 5 that you like and get price , after that you wait a week , then send your Thai wife in to do the work , getting price down , and they always do , me 440,000 Baht. Wife in to same car I picked last week , ps keep the reg as you check . Wifes bill 310,000 big saving , there's no extra money if you put in your name


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Insurance, you have class 1 or class 3 , The class 3 basically let's you drive on the road and any bumps , you pay . Stick with class 1 , this comes with any driver , and covers you , no matter who's fault it is ,, max cover you get is 80% of value of car , watch for the deals as I got one year break down cover included total for year 10,100 baht


----------



## Mevst170 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi ill be coming back over to Thailand again soon (in a 3-4 months) and im wanting to purchase a car to export to UK. Im not sure what process i need to follow and what paperwork ill need to:
1. Purchase the car (what documents to transfer to me)
2. Drive the car in Thailand (insurance etc)
3. export the car out of the country. (what documents and where do i need to go etc)

Can anyone on here lend any suggestions.

Thanks for your help.


----------

